# Bridgeport DRO Scale recommendations



## jagboy69 (Dec 22, 2019)

One of you mods feel free to DUMP my account.  I ask one question around here and get a bs smart ass answer.  Next I get warned because of an ad blocker my privileges are revoked.  I don't need this website and you don't need my money.  Have a nice life, but I won't deal with advertisements for online whores and D pills.


----------



## jagboy69 (Dec 22, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## tazzat (Dec 23, 2019)

Just messure the travel..


----------



## jagboy69 (Dec 23, 2019)

deleted


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 23, 2019)

Individual machines can vary slightly, but I think that will work. You can adjust mounting for the scale and reader to adjust for some differences.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 24, 2019)

Dang,your ways from the mill sorry for not being more helpful with your question.Catching them on sale is what convince me to pull the trigger.Good luck going to follow your post watch the progress


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 24, 2019)

I think that 12x36x16 is just the movement range.   Depending on the scales chosen, you might want to add a bit for mounting brackets.


----------



## jagboy69 (Dec 24, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## middle.road (Dec 24, 2019)

The new type LCD heads that are now available are really nice IMO. I'd love to get one for mine, make it easier to see.
Ali-Express, Wilson was very helpful during my buying experience and several others around here.









						DRO for Vertical Mill or Lathe - Info & experiences
					

OK gang, The accounting department headed by SWKB, notified me this morning over coffee and I have been given the go ahead to procure one for the Bridgeport. Leave it to Mi'Lady to squeeze the budget turnip. (Bless her) It's been almost three years since I setup my hunk o' iron and found out...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						Dro For Mill
					

I want to put 3 axis DRO on a mill. I talked once to someone who is a member of this forum that sells them. Does anyone know who he is and how to get in touch with him.    Mark




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						DRO QUALITY
					

Hi guys. Does anyone know the quality of these DRO'S 1/2  Ditron D60-2M Digital Readout   Thanks  Michael




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## jagboy69 (Dec 24, 2019)

deleted


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## tazzat (Jan 7, 2020)

If you order travel length 200mm, 300mm, 500mm, the total length are 340mm, 440mm, 640mm,  
The scale is 140mm longer than the travel.. remember to read sellers listing..


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## middle.road (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks like we have twin BPs. And mine were 950mm along with the 140mm additional.
Is your travel on your BP 36"?
Can you provide a link from whence you ordered yours from?
Mine mounted came out dead center on the drain holes. (Don't that figure?)
Take a look up at my post #9, first link. It was all in there, pictures and all.
The trials and tribulations of ordering a DRO. 
I also got lost and confused when ordering mine, had a extra 1.4" due to paranoia.


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 18, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

jagboy69 said:


> Hey Middle road...  I checked the travel for you and _*on a 42" table*_, I have _*just under 24" of travel*_.  On the Y axis, _*I have about 10"*_ and can still use my drain holes.  I did have to shorten this scale and could have gone shorter too.
> 
> 
> Here is the Y installed.  The brackets here are my first attempt at milling anything.  It works perfect!
> ...


Hold on, something is not adding up in my mind here.
In your OP you mention that you've got a 9"x48".
That should give you:
A 'X' Axis Travel of *36*"
and
A 'Y' Axis Travel of *12*"
If you're down to 24" on the 'X' and 10" on the 'Y' you're risking crashing the read heads on the scales.
And if you do have a 42" table and not the 48" you should still have 30" of travel in 'X'.

That's what the problem was on the original DRO that came on my mill, they had install a 30" travel scale and the head was mangled.


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 19, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 20, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 20, 2020)

jagboy69 said:


> It's not like this is the first time anyone has done this before. I would have figured it should be old hat by now. (This table, this knee, buy this... )



I'm with you there, you'd think with the number of actual (let alone clone) Bridgeports out there, it'd be a simple matter of "this is the DRO, and hey here are some brackets" instead of everybody re-inventing the wheel each time.

The main thing preventing me from putting a DRO on the Bridgeport is that it will be a Project. Like I need _another_.


----------



## jagboy69 (Jan 20, 2020)

DELETED


----------

